# Optimum Car Wax



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought a 50% full bottle of this from byrnes around a month ago and only got a chance to use it yesterday.
I gave my car two coats of FK 1000p for winter 3 weeks ago so after a good wash,FK 425 wipe down I thought there would be no harm in sticking a coat of this on top so I gave the bottle a good shake,sprayed some each panel,spread it around with a MF and then buffed it again with a fresh one.
The sun was out but it was a little damp feeling in the air so it was a little bit more tricky on the second buff but it was not hard at all.
The finish is superb and the beading is pretty good for a spray wax,I would post up pics but I don't have a digital camera yet


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agreed Ross, it's a damn fine wax, plus it's so quick and easy! It's so easy to use with such good results, that I now use this as a QD. Why spray on something that offers little protection needing the same work, when you can fire on OCW and get so much back? Good value too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip its no harder than using a QD plus it gives decent durability.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

This stuff surprised me most out of the Optimum range.We put this on a light blue Fiat panda after a correction, the plan was to use optiseal, but time was an issue,so on went OCW as a temporary fix. That was early September and he's just done it again. This has to be the easiest wax ever, but looks and durability are still great.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Been using this for a good year now and I love it it is so easy 

To give the car a quick spruce up take no time at all

I keep a spray bottle in the car along with a pack of microfibers

I used to be so anal about having to wash the car first but now if I have just been out for a day then I just spray the car with OCW and then wipe gently with a microfiber from left to right then buff with a clean one after getting the worst of the light grime off. I thought I would end up scratching the car but this is just not happening.

I used to use Last Touch but this stuff is way better


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

If the Optimum Wax easy to use such as Acrylic Jett that will be great news ! 
What about Optimum Wax finish ? Looks glassy or adds some warmth ?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ross said:


> I would post up pics but I don't have a digital camera yet


 If you sold off just 10% of your shampoos, you could afford a Hasselblad, Ross!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

People have different views on finishes, but i think it has a clearer look to it, as opposed to the Megs 16 my car has on it. I've seen OCW on a white car and i light blue car, both times, the cars looked very bright with a great shine. I haven't seen it on a dark car yet though. I was also surprised at the durabilty for a spray wax. We got nearly 3 months before re doing it and your looking at 10 mins to to do medium car. Great stuff!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> If the Optimum Wax easy to use such as Acrylic Jett that will be great news !
> What about Optimum Wax finish ? Looks glassy or adds some warmth ?


Looks pretty glassy on my car:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> Looks pretty glassy on my car:thumb:


no pics so it never happened


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> no pics so it never happened


No digi camera as I say but I will get one when I get my black Alfa 159


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Car Key said:


> If you sold off just 10% of your shampoos, you could afford a Hasselblad, Ross!


I was thinking more of the Koh-i-Noor Diamond:lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> No digi camera as I say but I will get one when I get my black Alfa 159


im sure i have seen pics of your toyota 

i look forward to seeing nice pretty pics with these threads in the future then Ross


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure will Ben:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Ross said:


> No digi camera as I say but I will get one when I get my black Alfa 159


Not a bad deal, a free 159 when you buy a digicam...s'pose they need to get rid of them somehow :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

NornIron said:


> Not a bad deal, a free 159 when you buy a digicam...s'pose they need to get rid of them somehow :lol:


Sarcastic git:lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ross said:


> so I gave the bottle a good shake,sprayed some each panel,spread it around with a MF and *t**hen buffed it* again with a fresh one.


Ross, it says here you don't buff it.
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-car-wax-17oz-504ml.php?cPath=66 'No buffing required.'


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe but I found it hazed over and needed buffing but I will use less of it next time.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Guys, OCW is sooo 2006.

Honestly, I was never that impressed by the look and durability was not so crash hot.

And as using it as a QD, I don't see how less lubricity maketh a safe alternative. May as well use water.


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

A new version was brought out a year or so ago iirc. I personally think it's quality stuff!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

VZSS250 said:


> And as using it as a QD, I don't see how less lubricity maketh a safe alternative. May as well use water.


When I said I use it as a QD, I have to say I don't use a QD the way a lot of folk on here do. Plenty people describe themselves QD'ing a car with a few days traffic dust/dirt on it which to me is just not a good idea as I would just wash it rather than risk scratching it. I only really QD if it's sat in the garage for a period of time, but only when it's been washed prior to going in. Either then or again only when it's not been outside but a day or two after it's been sealed or waxed (with a solid wax). I would never just go over, what in my eyes is a dirty car (after a few days being driven) the paint with a cloth and some OCW.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

VZSS, the difference between version 1.0 and 2.0 is huge. Time to update your 2006 files. Just sayin'.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

*Bence:* any input on the buff or not to buff, debate? This retailer is claiming: 'no buffing required'. Is that correct or have they got their blurb mixed up with another Optimum product?
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-car-wax-17oz-504ml.php?cPath=66


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

OCW works like a QD basically. Spritz one trigger pull per side panel, spread, wipe until clear, done.

The trio of OOS/OCW/OID works somewhat similarly, so you only have to decide on the length of the protection period. Couple of weeks: OID, 1-3 months: OCW, 4 months upward: OOS.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bence said:


> VZSS, the difference between version 1.0 and 2.0 is huge. Time to update your 2006 files. Just sayin'.


Hmmm, well I might try 2.0 eventually. But how much better could it be really???

Getting back to the QD point, I QD even when the car has been driven around for a week. For that sort of thing, you need a dedicated product. I'm also not convinced that OCW can be used as an after wash QD, because it has no cleaners in it (hence why its a good product to layer - you can't have it both ways).


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

VZSS250 said:


> Hmmm, well I might try 2.0 eventually. But how much better could it be really???
> 
> Getting back to the QD point, I QD even when the car has been driven around for a week. For that sort of thing, you need a dedicated product. I'm also not convinced that OCW can be used as an after wash QD, because it has no cleaners in it (hence why its a good product to layer - you can't have it both ways).


Here's something that might change your mind on the OCW !

Two coats on this M3 !



















Regards Mario


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks stunning. I can't fault this stuff. That picture shows the fantastic results you can achieve with a very easy to use spray wax.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Actually looks pretty average to me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not bad for a spray-able wax product which more than likely took minutes to apply.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well my car has not been washed since my first post but I am surprised to say the one coat of OCW is still beading quite nicely:thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I bought some at edition38 this year as the z8 was getting a bit expensive to use on other peoples cars that i was with. i have been real impressed with it, gave a real clear glass like look. not a lot of warmth or glow as such but impressive beading too!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a very good product.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Brisa said:


> I bought some at edition38 this year as the z8 was getting a bit expensive to use on other peoples cars that i was with. i have been real impressed with it, gave a real clear glass like look. not a lot of warmth or glow as such but impressive beading too!


The clean clear look is what i like about it. I still can't believe how such little effort can achieve top class results.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I put another coat on my car on Sunday and it looks really good.I put much less on this time,it was much easier to buff off and it has left such a slick finish.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Brisa said:


> gave a real clear glass like look. not a lot of warmth or glow as such but impressive beading too!


This is probably a pure synthetic product, so no carnauba depth/warmth. But it falls in the same product category like Gtechniq C3. How does it compare to C3?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, just read it has carnauba content.  But now the comparison to C3 is even more interesting...


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I haven,t used C3 yet, but as soon as i heard of it,i thought it would e a similar product to OCW. If C3 is as good, then it's well worth having.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

It is very good in my eyes. Very easy to work with, no streaks, no buffing. Just the  smell could be better... I haven't tried OCW however. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> If the Optimum Wax easy to use such as Acrylic Jett that will be great news !
> What about Optimum Wax finish ? Looks glassy or adds some warmth ?


Nice wet look similar to p21s concours! It lasts quite a while too! :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

This was one of the first products I bought when I joined the DW Community in 2005!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Several posts recommends using OCW as a QD. Most QD's have cleaners and lubricants made to remove light dust..why would you use a spray wax to clean? Embedding dust into your paint is good? Read the label guys.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

MAUI said:


> Several posts recommends using OCW as a QD. Most QD's have cleaners and lubricants made to remove light dust..why would you use a spray wax to clean? Embedding dust into your paint is good? Read the label guys.


I couldn't agree more...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I use my OCW sometimes as a QD, but dust the car down first... so I suppose it's not really being used as a true QD coz it's already clean.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I should add VERY light dust - any more than that and I wash the car again.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If i was going to use anything on a lightly dusted car, it would be ONR in a spray bottle.


----------



## Fly bye (Dec 4, 2007)

I have used OCW in the past. My results... the paintwork lost all slickness after 2-3 weeks. Water beading is non existant after 6-8 weeks. This is on a vehicle that is garaged, and rarely driven.

I like the product, but it doesn't last anywhere near 5 months.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Fly bye said:


> I have used OCW in the past. My results... the paintwork lost all slickness after 2-3 weeks. Water beading is non existant after 6-8 weeks. This is on a vehicle that is garaged, and rarely driven.
> 
> I like the product, but it doesn't last anywhere near 5 months.


I agree, but it's still a great spray wax and so easy to do.


----------



## Fly bye (Dec 4, 2007)

I find it a bit odd that an Optimum representitive told me that I should re-apply this product at least once a month, yet the company is very fervent about this product lasting "up to" 5 months


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Fly bye said:


> I find it a bit odd that an Optimum representitive told me that I should re-apply this product at least once a month, yet the company is very fervent about this product lasting "up to" 5 months


is there many waxes that last 5 months though? you can tell the paint has some sort of protection on with some, but is that really good enough. What im getting at is it probably can last 5 months, but for optimum _(see what i did there ) _protection you need to apply it at least every month if not more


----------



## Fly bye (Dec 4, 2007)

big ben said:


> _(see what i did there ) _






big ben said:


> you need to apply it at least every month if not more


If one has to apply this product at least once a month, or more, that would imply that this product does not, in fact indeed last "up to" 5 months.

"up to" 5 months is a blanket statement. "up to" could mean anything. "Up to" could mean 1-2 weeks, or 6-8 weeks. Even if it did in fact last 8 weeks, that is nowhere near 5 months. I find their marketing strategy misleading.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Fly bye said:


> If one has to apply this product at least once a month, or more, that would imply that this product does not, in fact indeed last "up to" 5 months.
> 
> "up to" 5 months is a blanket statement. "up to" could mean anything. "Up to" could mean 1-2 weeks, or 6-8 weeks. Even if it did in fact last 8 weeks, that is nowhere near 5 months. I find their marketing stategy misleading.


Problem is, nearly every manufacturer make claims like this to help the products sell. It probably can last 5 months on a test panel in the garden barely washed, but daily driving and washing have big effects on the durabilty. But if you was marketing the product you would say can last "up to" 5 months, rather than 3-4 weeks on an average daily driver washed once a week...

There is a lot of BS in detailing, but a lot does depend on prep, maintenance and what comes into contact with the car


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not really bothered about durability on this wax, I would happily apply it every 3 or 4 washes, it's a great wax to use in spring/summer when you want to be out there cleaning the car. If you want serious durability, there are plenty of waxes/sealants out there, but this stuff is very quick and easy to use and the finish is great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find the durability to be quite good:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

worth putting over opti seal or not, just thats so easy to top up each week as you use such a small amount or two weeks?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> worth putting over opti seal or not, just thats so easy to top up each week as you use such a small amount or two weeks?


Well worth putting over optiseal, you can use it like a QD after every other wash really.


----------

